# Medicare OTC benefits with Advantage plans.



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 10, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]WOW !  I am so impressed !  I just unloaded a whole box .... $250 worth.... of health and medical supplies. We have new containers of vitamins, all kinds of medical ointments, bandaids (the nice BIG ones), aloe gel, mosquito spray, foot support for when my foot goes whacko, and all sorts of other great things. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I actually got a double supply of these because the Cigna Healthsprings has a $75 per quarter allowance, which was now $225 since I hadn’t ever used it and it accumulates during the calendar year.  So I ordered that before I canceled the Cigna, and then signed up with United Health Care. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]UHC offers a $250 benefit per quarter, lots more than Cigna did, and once I changed over, I was eligible for that OTC benefit, too. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]That just came today, a huge box of goodies ! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]My husband ordered from Cigna also, and now he is going to change over to UHC tomorrow, so he will also have the OTC benefit from there. We are going to be set with all of the medical and health stuff we need for a while, and can order again in October, another $250 each. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Anyone who has a Medicare Advantage should check and see if you have this benefit right away !  We have had it for several years now, and just never bothered to order; but now we will for sure be using that benefit. [/FONT]


----------



## terry123 (Aug 10, 2018)

My Humana has a $50.00 per quarter that I use.  Used to be more but this covers all I need.  Very nice to get the vitamins and supplements I use,  Also the antibiotic cream.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2018)

I never thought about my plan (Aetna Medicare HMO) having an OTC benefit. I usually read through their coverage booklet and never saw it. I will ask though. Thanks for posting.


----------

